# Ritchey Ascent Comp Drop Bar (project)



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

*Ritchey Ascent Comp Drop Bar (finished, images page 3)*

Started a drop bar project I have been thinking on for a while...



















then some changes...



















Almost there... just waiting on a NOS set bar end shifters...


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

pretty nice to look at. but i have my doubts, that it'll be that nice as well on the trails.


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

rigidftw said:


> pretty nice to look at. but i have my doubts, that it'll be that nice as well on the trails.


Why the doubts?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Take a look at the bar position of most of the bikes in the drop bar thread and compare to where you are at. Also Dirt Drop bars are very different from road bars as far as hand positioning goes.


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

yes I know the bars them self should have been curved more outward and the stem should be shorter and with a higher rise, but this was the bars and stem I had in hand. This is my first attempt on a drop bar MTB... so lets see how it turns out.

BTW... JT managed to race with road bars...


----------



## blilrat (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm no expert, but I have to agree with the above. I tried regular drop bars and realized within a couple of rides that the bike would be relegated to fire road type trails. It was extremely difficult to lift the front end over obstacles since I was stretched out and low. I changed to Woodchippers, raised the drops to the seat level and shortened the stem. The bike became totally different to handle over rough stuff.


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

blilrat said:


> I'm no expert, but I have to agree with the above. I tried regular drop bars and realized within a couple of rides that the bike would be relegated to fire road type trails. It was extremely difficult to lift the front end over obstacles since I was stretched out and low. I changed to Woodchippers, raised the drops to the seat level and shortened the stem. The bike became totally different to handle over rough stuff.


JT managed to throw some air with with his road drop bars... then again JT is JT


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

everyone else is wrong, you got it right













we really need a sarcasm font here


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

hollister said:


> everyone else is wrong, you got it right
> 
> we really need a sarcasm font here


That one did I not understand...


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

try it. you don't need shifters to see if that setup fits you.
going up a hill, or fast on a straight might seem good, but try going round tight corners and down a hill, with your hands in the drops.
i'd be surprised if it doesn't feel too bulky. 

i have my doubts cause i've been where you are now


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I don't think that the shape of the bars is an issue. Many riders use road bars on CX bikes on trails and they work fine. When you're in the drops you may find that the bar hits you in the wrists when you rock the bike hard back and forth - not a deal breaker, but it can be irritating (speaking form first hand experience).

The only potential issue I see is the length of the stem. You may be pretty stretched out with your set up - but then again you may have monster long arms. Give it a try and see how it rides, but you'll likely need a shorter (but same rise) stem.

Otherwise it looks great!


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks all folks for your enthusiasm for my drop bar project. I have done this once many years ago with a Cannondale M2000 frame. On this project I have measured the stem height and length with my elbow in front of the seat and I manage to get to-three fingers between my fingertips and handlebar. That is the old school road bike measure for stem length, not sure if tha goes for CX/drop bar MTB though...

Seat height is still a bit low for me since this Ritchey in general is a bit to small for me. My pref size is 19-19.5". Some of you have probably seen my Yetis...

I also don't think the road drop bar is a issue only the general size of the bike. But so far test ride without shifters proved promising I think. Just cant wait to test it on the properly with shifters.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

ah, you're right. your yetis are taller. so the length might fit you. if you're comfortable on the bike, ok.
with the bars so low i'd just be scared with my face being so close to the rocks, roots and other abrasive material


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

You can't base it off of JT's race set up. He ran it that way so it would more similarly mimic his road bike as he was racing both road and dirt at the time. Once he committed to dirt full time, flat bars came back.

You'll be able to ride bike...but that set up is very low and very stretched out. This is not how correct drop bar bikes are set up. I'd wager a guess you won't care for how the bike behaves.


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

digilux said:


> Thanks all folks for your enthusiasm for my drop bar project. I have done this once many years ago with a Cannondale M2000 frame. On this project I have measured the stem height and length with my elbow in front of the seat and I manage to get to-three fingers between my fingertips and handlebar. That is the old school road bike measure for stem length, not sure if tha goes for CX/drop bar MTB though...
> 
> Seat height is still a bit low for me since this Ritchey in general is a bit to small for me. My pref size is 19-19.5". Some of you have probably seen my Yetis...
> 
> I also don't think the road drop bar is a issue only the general size of the bike. But so far test ride without shifters proved promising I think. Just cant wait to test it on the properly with shifters.


This set up is like running a 25 cm stem on a 50 cm top tube and it can't be right. it is going to handle like a shopping cart


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

My back hurts.....


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

Well arnt some of you talking like Oracles one better than the other... you havent seen me or know anything about my proportions

Anyway I am glad for those of you who contribute and for those of you Oracles ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

digilux said:


> Well arnt some of you talking like Oracles one better than the other... you havent seen me or know anything about my proportions


Yep, our bad. I should have read post #8.


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

Well ok where did i put my sorry feet wrong here? Why are some of you almost acting unfriendly here?

And whats about thread no 8 - I still dont get it... feed me With a spoon please


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

digilux said:


> Well arnt some of you talking like Oracles one better than the other... you havent seen me or know anything about my proportions
> 
> Anyway I am glad for those of you who contribute and for those of you Oracles ...


it is not only about body proportions, it is about weight distribution.


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

Machianera said:


> it is not only about body proportions, it is about weight distribution.


One of the better contributions in this thread so fare. I agree on the w&b and cg issue. But like i have stated in the start of the thread this is the stem and bar i have for the moment. I will test this setup befor i swap anything.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

digilux said:


> Well ok where did i put my sorry feet wrong here? Why are some of you almost acting unfriendly here?
> 
> And whats about thread no 8 - I still dont get it... feed me With a spoon please


the amount collective knowledge here is amazing, take advantage of it. there's lots of good advice from multiple sources

I've tried the drop bar ritchey thing with too low a stem, I didn't enjoy it. the handling was not to my liking









post #8 was friendlier way of saying this









you're hell bent on setting it up the way you have it. have a blast, I hope it works out well for you.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

digilux said:


> Well ok where did i put my sorry feet wrong here? Why are some of you almost acting unfriendly here?
> 
> And whats about thread no 8 - I still dont get it... feed me With a spoon please


We're nicely trying to tell you that your set up is bad. Its not being done to put you down or criticize you, its being done to save you wasted time and heartache. Everyone commenting have drop bar bikes, so we're sharing our collective knowledge and experience.

Our thoughts and suggestions seem to be annoying you. And thats ok too, but its also when the vultures start to circle....thats the unfriendly you're feeling.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Agreed. There's some initial surliness to some folks responses, but they are simply being themselves, and trying to help you out. Don't react to the vibe, and you'll be fine. 

Their experiences may help you more quickly figure out why it is it really doesn't feel that great when the rubber hits the trail. 

Like any internet excursion, a thick skin, and willingness to ask why, is better than a thin skin, and holding fast to the fervent belief that it will work as you think.

Have fun with it. 

See? You now know why JT did what he did. And why he swapped over after a while. 

Try to get that info from your local 16 year old at Bike R Us..... 

:thumbsup:


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

1. Relax i just didnt see the sarcasm 
2. I never said I was using JTs setup as a template
3. It's the bar and stem I have for the moment
4. it's most likely a language barrier - three years in flight school I the south states probably didn't improve my English 
5. I really appreciate your input but please leave out the inner circle codes and sarcasme

I'm juping the hey with the wifey - race weekend tomorrow and I need a massage ;-)


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> Yep, our bad. I should have read post #8.


Still.

One way to think about this--and everyone's attempt to offer you advice on positioning--is to imagine where a flat bar would be instead. That is already a pretty long stem you have-- if you had a flat bar where your hands need to be for that drop bar (that is to say, on the hoods or in the drops) then the "imaginary" stem to make it work would be like 350mm.

= a stem that is crazy long and for handling: wrong.

You want your drops high enough and close enough that your main hand positions (on the hoods and in the drops) aren't so far off from where they would be with a regular stem/flat bar set up. Hence---short and tall stems you see for most offroad drop setups....that Ritchey doesn't have a very tall head tube, so the stem needs to do some work to get your bars in the right place.

As it stands (unless you plan to ride exclusively on the tops), your best hand positions are nearly over the front axle. Exhibit A:


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

digilux said:


> 5. I really appreciate your input but please leave out the inner circle codes and sarcasme


All good.

Just remember, you can't go into a local bar for a drink without being exposed to the "locals"....

Wish I was "juping my wifey".


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Not to pile on, but...

I tried the 'it's what I have on hand' route about 16 years ago, which resulted in a bike setup like what you posted and I was so put off by the really horrible setup that I didn't try drops offroad again until maybe 5 years ago. And it was all thanks to the friendly folks on this forum that I got the setup right this time.

Nate's picture is excellent reference

And look for the single consolidated drop bar thread and read through it.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

You could always do this with it: F. Moser Motard


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

mainlyfats said:


> You could always do this with it: F. Moser Motard


Thanks for a realy nice inspiring F. Moser drop bar MTB. Love the build and couloirs


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I just checked out this thread after the other one. I don't see people being too spicy. I have to agree with the rowdies about the stem but am with you and Laffeux on the bar. I don't really like dirt drops so much but like drops on the dirt.

Consider a Nitto DD stem.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

I once swapped drops onto a hybrid and didn't think about how much further over the front axle I would end up. I rode it for about, oh, 5 minutes before going back to the shop and getting a shorter stem with rise...much better.


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

Dear fellow bicycle enthusiasts 

Then I'm back (oh No!!! some of you might bark out loud...) Its been a fantastic race weekend here in Norway. We held the first ever Birken road race today, with a small twist of Paris-Roubaix in it. Although we dont have cobblestone roads here in the land of vikings - we have great gravel roads. So this ca 150km course have a short ca 1km gravel section to kinda split the peleton a bit. We had 1500 paid starters but only 990 of them set out from start this morning at 0830 due to rain strong wind and 4ºC or 39ºf.










*Then back to the seeds of (my) misery... the Ritchey "please drop dead" bar project...*

If (some of you) had read what I did write about the Ritchey beeing to small for me compared to my other bikes you could have seen why I am being so stubborn about the stem length. But since I had it with your spoon - I'll give it to you with mine...

Here are my other regular horses measured from seat tip to handlebar center and hand positions.
_And before you start barking about my other bikes being different kinds of bikes etc etc etc... riding positions do change from bike to bike frame style to frame style, angles are different etc etc etc we agree on - yes? - so please do not bark ;-)_









I probably got "it" all wrong this time also - but I dare


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

digilux said:


> Dear fellow bicycle enthusiasts


"Dear fellow self promoting band of brothers"

Original opening line.

I'm a nice guy, mean no harm to anyone, but my headscratchometer is starting to fire up here.

You're welcome to play with the locals, but don't get your knickers in a twist when they play back....

Have fun.

Nice stable BTW.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

I called it back on page 1.

do your thing yetiman, have a blast


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> ...Nice stable BTW.


Thanks!... (stable ... Stable - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) hope all this was just a language barrier


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

digilux said:


> Thanks!... (stable ... Stable - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) hope all this was just a language barrier


Think that falls closer to "crib" using "hip hop vernacular".... 

Stable, as in collection of horses, turned into a collection of bikes using "biker vernacular".

Yetiman Hollister? Remind me, I love a good trainwreck. Was thinking of Kyle when all this began.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Back in the days of super long stems I had two particularly crazy ones that I used to try and make bikes that didn't fit theoretically fit. One was a 180mm Everest stem (the custom RoMo brand) and the other - and this one still makes me chuckle when I think about it - was a slammed negative rise 150mm Salsa (25.4mm for a mountain bike). Trust me that the Salsa looked cool.

Unfortunately, the Salsa was also completely unrideable. The 180mm Everest put so much weight on my front wheel that I washed out on every downhill corner.

I bring up the Salsa because another stem that they made, in addition to really wide bars, might just be your answer. You don't have to go really long if you go wide (said the bishop to the actress).


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

P.S. Set back seatpost will gain you some space too.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Here is my old Ritchey with a Salsa stem. I was going to drop bar this one but it was a 17 inch frame so it was a bit small for me so I sold it. Still kinda wish I kept it because it had the Suntour Browning auto shift system which actually worked.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Exhibit A:


Reminds me of this one from eastcoaststeve's collection:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The white stem/white fork might look pretty cool. And maybe you could rejigger those mystery mounts for a stem-mounted disc brake.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

That FRO with disc brakes is so fvcking sweet. Details, please.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

There is a whole thread on it on RBUK.....and agreed---I think it is a really nicely done restomod.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Ride it. If you like it, it's a good fit.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> There is a whole thread on it on RBUK.....and agreed---I think it is a really nicely done restomod.


Thanks for the heads up. I'm reading the thread now, and--bloody hell--there are quite a few geeks there who were worried about the frame's retail value. I thought this is about cool bikes, not a 401K.


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

digilux said:


> Dear fellow bicycle enthusiasts
> 
> *Then back to the seeds of (my) misery... the Ritchey "please drop dead" bar project...*
> 
> ...


_

you forgot to measure the distance between the wheels.

Just think:
"The stem+handlebar are way too big for the frame"

You will feel ON the bike, rather than riding it.

and you may want to try the drop on a different bike since the ritchey has such a small head tube._


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

Machianera said:


> you forgot to measure the distance between the wheels.


Measurements Seattube/headtube/wheelbase (st/ht/wb):
Ritchey 17" / 22" / 42"
Ross 19.5" / 23" / 43.5"
Yeti Pro FRO 19" / 23" / 42"
Yeti RP 21" / 22" / 38.75"
Yeti ASR SL 17" / 21.5" / 41"



Machianera said:


> Just think:
> "The stem+handlebar are way too big for the frame"
> 
> You will feel ON the bike, rather than riding it.


Please read thread #5. The stem could have been shorter and the handlebars are from one of my road racers from when I was 15-16 years old it is actually a bit small/narrow for my bulging viking body and broad shoulders ;-)



Machianera said:


> and you may want to try the drop on a different bike since the ritchey has such a small head tube.


Yes I have have decided for a handlebar swap if this setup does fail - it have been the plan all time - this is still a build in its testing phase.


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

just commenting on what you have on the bike now. it is def more fun to learn from own experience than been told what to do.


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

Pleas, this is no critic of you sandmangts, but where is the screaming choir regarding stem/handlebar/bike correctness. And again this is no critic or attempts at humiliating you or your bike sandmangts! - I just wonder where the old dogs went?


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

digilux said:


>


Taking a measurement of the wheel and tyre, which is about 26" in diameter, and transferring that to the measurement off the screen and onto a piece of paper, then transferring that measurement that you say is 23", I see it as way longer than 23" and in fact, over 26".

Not picking a fight, just stating a fact.

For what it's worth, I don't care either way. Try it. If it works for you then great. If it doesn't, then you've had the fun of the learning process.

Your collection too, like seriously drool worthy nice Yetis.

Grumps


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> Taking a measurement of the wheel and tyre, which is about 26" in diameter, and transferring that to the measurement off the screen and onto a piece of paper, then transferring that measurement that you say is 23", I see it as way longer than 23" and in fact, over 26".
> Grumps


Good eye, Grumps. 
I've used similar methods to estimate frame measurements in craigslist postings. It works nice as long as you have a straight side-view of the bike.

digilux, not that there's anything necessarily wrong with riding with that setup, it's just odd that that's the measurement that seems to be so far off.

You also need to consider bar width when determining reach and handling characteristics. With narrower bars, you would generally want a longer stem to both slow the steering a little and to get your reach right . But with drop bars, you need to realize that the forward extension of the bars themselves act to slow the steering, so adding a really long stem to drops might be going too far. It may get you the right fit for your body, but not the right steering characteristics. And then you need to take frame geometry and fork into account and . . .

So this can get complicated and you should experiment to find what works for you. But don't be so quick to dismiss comments from those with experience with drop bars on mtn bikes.

Nice collection of bikes. I can't say I've ever seen that much bling on a full suspension bike before though.


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

"Warning: may contain sarcasm and/or crap made up in an attempt to feel important."

You guys are so different than my locals (europeans) on retrobike.co.uk or is it just the general MTBR jargong that makes you?

Thanks for the advice's...:thumbsup: the measurements are done with a Hultafors Folding Ruler G61 and by the same measure technic I have been using for the last 30 years...

My new profile signature: _"I am not a newbie - please dont even tyr to tell me what goes or not - I know everything but realy dont know why I am posting"_


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

digilux said:


> You guys are so different than my locals (europeans) on retrobike.co.uk


Complement accepted :thumbsup:


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

i don't know what you are waiting for? the bike can be ridden as it is, go ahead!!!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

T - In between the sarcastic comments, there's some real genuine feedback that will likely benefit you in the long run. Thus is life in MTBR VRC.

If you want useless attaboys, stick with Retrobike.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

digilux said:


> the measurements are done with a Hultafors Folding Ruler G61


Have you had it recently calibrated by the Department of Weights and Measures? It may not be dead on balls accurate, its a technical term.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

digilux said:


> Pleas, this is no critic of you sandmangts, but where is the screaming choir regarding stem/handlebar/bike correctness. And again this is no critic or attempts at humiliating you or your bike sandmangts! - I just wonder where the old dogs went?


Well, I can tell you if you look up the original thread I posted about that bike you will see several comments with regards to the stem. One particular forum member told me I did not deserve the bike. Believe me, I have taken my lumps from this crowd but I just don't care enough to get upset about it.Keep in mind that is how the bike was when I bought it, its not how I set it up although I did ride it like that and it was actually pretty nice for just commuting. https://forums.mtbr.com/ritchey-design/ritchey-acsent-comp-suntour-browning-autoshift-513204.html


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

Machianera said:


> i don't know what you are waiting for? the bike can be ridden as it is, go ahead!!!


Yes Sir I will... just waiting on the bar end shifters - then I will be out on the gravel pacing.


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

I guess if running drop bars by the book like this ...









... mandatory PPE will be


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

digilux said:


> Yes Sir I will... just waiting on the bar end shifters - then I will be out on the gravel pacing.


you don't need the shifters! and no gravel roads. those are for road bikes.
go single speed. 
find a trail with some roots, rocks and possibly a steep downhill. 
wear helmet


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

digilux said:


> I guess if running drop bars by the book like this ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually that stem is too long and too low for the trails i ride. swapped for a nitto which has shorter reach. 
Didn't get your joke, have no idea on the blue thing you posted.
I think you should try your set up on your local technical downhill.. asap. don't be shy.. go full speed ahead.:thumbsup:


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

moved


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

colker1 said:


> Actually that stem is too long and too low for the trails i ride. swapped for a nitto which has shorter reach.
> Didn't get your joke, have no idea on the blue thing you posted.
> I think you should try your set up on your local technical downhill.. asap. don't be shy.. go full speed ahead.:thumbsup:


PPE = Personal Protective Equipment and "that thing" is a dental/mouth guard :thumbsup:

As soon as the bar end shifters arrive I'll be out riding - head first


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

digilux said:


> PPE = Personal Protective Equipment and "that thing" is a dental/mouth guard :thumbsup:
> 
> As soon as the bar end shifters arrive I'll be out riding - head first


with all due respect to your bike fleet and services as a mechanic... you have no idea on riding drops on mountain trails.


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

digilux said:


> As soon as the bar end shifters arrive I'll be out riding - head first


well, whenever you try it first down some steep choppy stuff, make sure you're not alone in the woods.


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

rigidftw said:


> well, whenever you try it first down some steep choppy stuff, make sure you're not alone in the woods.


Now your are talking about something all different - your are now moving in to the topic of skills


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Your bike needs Sandman's stem. Simple. You know this though.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

digilux said:


>


I knew it was a mouth guard, because here in Australia we're pretty tough and we play rugby leagure, and the only protection we wear is a mouthguard. Not like that funny American football with it's body armour and helmets, pah!

But at first glance, it looks like it could be a blue anodised brake booster. And you know, there's a bit part of me wanted it to be a brake booster, because it looks like it could be a really sexy brake booster.

Grumps


----------



## tvalen (Jul 31, 2006)

Looks great to me. I've been thinking of adding drop bars to my Rocky Mountain Hammer Race.


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

I got the bar end shifters today and just had to finish (preliminary build though!). Did a test run with the kids and the initial feeling was pretty good. Still need some tweaking and adjustment but I am as you probably know pretty satisfied so fare. I am very impressed with the shifting performance of the Ultegra bar end shifters. First the front shifter (left) has a good Suntour micro index shift feel to it, and the rear shifter (right) has a precise and chrisp 8 speed index shift - all in all better than the XTII thumb shifters. Still have to take it out in the woods for a proper test before the full final verdict.

I changed the Shimano XT cantilevers for a Campa Record OR set. The Campa is far better both braking performance but also service and adjustment. Yes I know I have not wrapped the bar tape around the shifter cables.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

That might be the best looking Ascent I've seen.  Hopefully the trail ride report is positive too.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

bike is 2 sizes too small.


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

colker1 said:


> bike is 2 sizes too small.


Hi there dear bike friend - you are right but also quoting what I have stated many posts earlier ;-)

The sad reality for me is that frames like this do not exist in viking land - it was this Ritchey or no Ritchey for me...


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

laffeaux said:


> That might be the best looking Ascent I've seen.  Hopefully the trail ride report is positive too.


Thanks for kind words. The frame could need a new decal set... or not?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

digilux said:


> Thanks for kind words. The frame could need a new decal set... or not?


The head tube decal might be a little "loud" but the remaining ones look good to me. They're certainly not original, but the blue decal (on the down tube) against the red looks nice to me. Unless you want to capture more of the original "feel" I'd stick with what you've got.


----------



## digilux (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello fellow VRC friends 

Today I had my first long test ride with my drop bar Ritchey. The over all initial verdict was that this was a success. And the longer in to the test ride I came the better the feeling became. On the single tracks and special the more technical croxes I feelt a bit uncomfortable in relation to how I ride the same trail with my other bikes. The Yeti ASR SL just float over and through in a straight line. The Ritchey is more back to the roots. But on the grave roads I was realy hammering and realy feelt lige hamering on my road bikes. A great feeling. Regarding the long and whineing road about my project, I can realy understand the JT setup seeing it from a road bike point of wiew. The Cunningham setup requires a hole different frame design and geometry. The Cunningham bikes with drop bars have a sloping toptube etc giving the rider a totaly different riding position. I cant see that any of these styles is the one and only right drop bar style. I like the JT style, and will build a cunningham replika to tyr that style also.

Edit: BTW I swapped the low quality Shimano XTII rear derailleur with the best derailleur ever - the Mavic 845.


----------



## bucktruck (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey, if you like riding her, who cares what anyone else thinks! Congrats on a unique build. I'm actually thinking of doing something similar to my Ritchey.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

Where's that IRD post go? You should sell it to me.

I can't say whether or not your bike is right - just that it's wrong for me. Looks like the front end will not like the loose cornering* at all*.


----------

